# set 3x سوكيا



## يعقوب العطاونه (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من يملك اي معلومه عن الجهاز المذكور اعلاه لا يبخل علينا به
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمدين علي (18 أكتوبر 2010)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله اتفضل منول جيد باللغة الأنجليزية و حدورك علي العربي


----------



## mostafammy (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ونحن فى انتظار المانوال العربى


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز
ونحن في انتظارالمانول العربي


----------



## osama.abas (18 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## يوسف المرعي (18 يناير 2011)

هو عباره عن جهاز سوكيا باور
لو كنت اشتغلت علي سوكيا باور الموضوع بسيط جدا فيه بس شويه تقدم بس
مش اكتر وفيه ليزر وكمان فيه بلوتوث بس والله سهل جدا وجهاز لذيد جدا وشكله جميل


----------



## الكوتش 2000 (19 يناير 2011)

ياريت فعلا اللي عنده معلومه عن هذا الجهاز يقولها
شكرا لكم


----------



## رضا صبيح (20 يناير 2011)

وعليكم السلام أخى
هذا مانيوال sokkia setx
وهو يحتوى على شرح لكل سلسلة سوكيا من ذلك التوتال
set 1x/2x/3x/5x
http://www.mediafire.com/?irym2ln5p5e9ibz
:28:​


----------



## السيد صالح ابراهيم (8 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجوا من عنده برنامج تعليمى لجهار sokkia 1x بالعربى ان يزودنا بيه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## nassarr (10 أغسطس 2011)

اريد شرح بالعربي (فيديو) لجهاز سوكيا 510


----------



## 1Ahmed Salah (5 يناير 2012)

10000thank you


----------



## احمد محروس (5 يناير 2012)

*شروحات أجهزة فيديو*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شروحات أجهزة فيديو
set x ssf
set x SDR
set 50 x 
promark 500
GPS GRX1


http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=البقسماطي


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (28 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## هانى عامر (28 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hany_meselhey (14 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------

